# A vintage miterbox worth owning.



## 489tad

Thanks for the review. I was just given a stanley miter box, I haven't really given it the once over but it looks like yours. I have to agree about the handle.


----------



## LoriF

*HOLY SMOKES BRAD YOU SCORED!!!* Check out what your miter box is selling for on ebay listing below.

"http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-60-Miter-Box-Mitre-Saw-NOS-VTG-Carpenter-Cabinetmaker-Tool-Rare-USA-/251498798856?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item3a8e7f1f08


----------



## JoeinGa

15BUCKS? Yeah, I'd say that'll get you a *"You suck"* for that one. Good review too.

I had one of these years ago and never used it. Gave it away… Boy was I a DUMMY for doing that!


----------



## michelletwo

I like miterboxes and use mine a lot. thanks for the review of an arm powered tool!


----------



## theoldfart

Nice score Brad, BUT remember the Slippery Slope Syndrome! I'm up to five mitre box's and still looking. :0)

Really nice job on the tote by the way.


----------



## planepassion

TOF, thank you! Figured walnut lends itself to some beautiful tool handles. Yes, I know what you mean about miter boxes. I have four myself. Almost ended up with five, but ended up (thankfully) just scavanging the parts I wanted from it and left the carcass to the seller.

The thing about finding miter boxes in the wild in Denver is that when I come across them they're in phenomenal shape and are being offered for a song. I paid a whopping $30.00 collectively for the three vintage ones that I own. So when I come across them, I feel like I need to take them home.


----------



## planepassion

OK LoriF, the owner of the NOS #60 is clinically insane. The price doesn't include the original box. Even with that, I can't see them justifying the price. An Ebay search of other #60s turns up much more reasonable prices even for minty-looking specimens.


----------



## theoldfart

3 fer 30? And I thought the hunting around here was good! Awsome.


----------



## LoriF

> OK LoriF, the owner of the NOS #60 is clinically insane. The price doesn t include the original box. Even with that, I can t see them justifying the price.* An Ebay search of other #60s turns up much more reasonable prices even for minty-looking specimens.*


 I searched multiple variations of Stanley # 60 Miter/Mitre Box and got the same three results every time. 
1) Clinically insane. 2) Stanley # 60 miter box $10. 3) Stanley Miter/Mitre Box #60 MB60 $29.9
I can't figure out why my search failed to find the same posts that you found. I welcome any suggestions or advice you have to offer. Thank you.


----------



## wormil

Nice work on the handle. I have a Goodell miter box that is in nice condition, just need to sharpen the saw but have been putting it off.


----------



## docholladay

I've had lots of those miter boxes over the past several years. I had one just like that one that proved to be a nice miter box. I generally prefer the Acme/Langdon/Millers Falls/Goodell Pratt series of miter boxes, that the Stanley miter boxes of that same era (pre 1950) are good too.

Doc


----------



## planepassion

I would agree Doc. I've found that the performance of the Stanley #60 is every bit as good. However, my older vintage items just ooze more history


----------



## redSLED

Darn you, Brad, for your $15 minty vintage Stanley miter box gloat. Thanks for the review and great photos.


----------



## planepassion

Oh, don't you worry redSLED! I've been burned on other tools that turned out to be unserviceable when I got them home…It evens out in the end I figure.


----------



## JJHandy

Great review. I just picked up a No. 60 I found on Offerup for $5


----------



## planepassion

JJHandy you killed it. I hope it's giving you many hours of good cutting pleasure.


----------

